

Lawful monitoring of Internet interception system in India - tuhin
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/delhi/Facebook-off-bounds-for-cops/articleshow/10685642.cms

======
sathishmanohar
No need to worry. This project will be contracted to some politicians
relative, and they'll come up with some bullshit. Our Data will be safe.

------
asto
Something doesn't seem right there. Firstly, FB and twitter are off bounds
because of US regulations but Gmail isn't?

And "The new interception system would be instant because we would have the
email IDs and passwords of suspects and we can track their conversations
24X7,"? WTF does that even mean? How do they plan on getting the passwords?

Indiatimes is not the best news source we have here in India, to put it
lightly. I suggest we ignore this till somebody more credible reports.

~~~
brass9
> And "The new interception system would be instant because we would have the
> email IDs and passwords of suspects and we can track their conversations
> 24X7,"? WTF does that even mean? How do they plan on getting the passwords?

It means the Delhi Police cyber-crime branch is manned by clueless morons who
probably have never heard terms like SSL, TLS....

Your data is indeed safe.

------
swatkat
Here's some more info on global tender floated by Delhi Police:
[http://www.medianama.com/2011/11/223-delhi-police-floats-
int...](http://www.medianama.com/2011/11/223-delhi-police-floats-internet-
interception-system-tender/)

Looks like this is similar to USA's CALEA.

~~~
salem
Exactly, all India really needed was an implementation of the "Mediation
Device" according to their needs, which in turn hooks into all the various
proprietary lawful intercept interfaces that just about all networking gear
already provides.

------
aangjie
Unacceptable... system..... it'll be a step back to free speech in indian
democracy the day this tool goes live..

------
Achshar
how is this possible? i won't give my pass to them so how can they see
anything that goes via secure connection?

